# "Masters of Ground"



## greasem0nkey86 (Mar 4, 2009)

YouTube - SNOW BOARD 08-09 MOVIE TRUST6 MEDIA【master of ground 】

......wow, just...wow

we don't have a section for videos/pics?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

What boards are these guys riding in the first segment of the video? Those are damn noodles!!!


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

holy shit... crazy pro lol i think i spotted an artifact in there and i know for sure i saw a couple nitros, not sure which ones though, also thought i saw a sanchez, but its hard to tell, they got alot fo stickers on em

the Japanese have got some style damn!


----------



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

from what im told most japanese riders prefer flat ground tricks to the go big attitude we have here in the states. and that they mostly ride a company called 011artistic

edit: also like to add that i love this video and have been watching it at least once a day for the past 3 months


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

good stuff, i need a noodle in my quivver, i like the music they used


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

Awesome stuff. I still prefer to watch Ryan Knapton, as far as ground tricks. 

Guy is phenominal. Smooth as butter, unreal edge control. So good, it looks fake.

YouTube - Snowboard butter flatland tricks turns carves manuals snowboarding spinning slashing snow flat ground tricks Ryan Knapton


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

how the hell does he do it!


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

llneverfollowll said:


> how the hell does he do it!


not to sound like _that_ guy, but what he's doing is not difficult at all. 

if i remember correctly; he's out of breck. i think the video is a little ''too ski'' ballet for me. i like buttering off cat tracks and jumps... making an entire run out of it? dude, needs some jane fonda leggings for the dance routine.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I love flatground stuff. I've really started to focus more on that and less on my park skills.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

******** said:


> from what im told most japanese riders prefer flat ground tricks to the go big attitude we have here in the states. and that they mostly ride a company called 011artistic
> 
> edit: also like to add that *i love this video and have been watching it at least once a day for the past 3 months*


Do you have a full video of the Youtube clip or are you referring to the YT clip? If you have the full vid, do you mind letting me know where you got it or if you can share 



Technine Icon said:


> I love flatground stuff. I've really started to focus more on that and less on my park skills.


Same here. Ground tricks is my main focus for the upcoming year, hence the search for a noooooodle of a board


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL you are right COtoUT it was a bit "ballet" and I do like masters of ground much more. Love the flat ground tricks and its been something Ive been focusing on this year.

still think Ryan Knapton is nice, he makes it look very effortless.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I was doing some youtubing for ground tricks and look what I found:

YouTube - no matter board - ground trick
YouTube - SUMMIT 06/07 SNOWBOARDING グラトリ編 サミットButtersグラトリ


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Those japanese guys are awesome. Ryan Knapton is good but I find him boring to watch.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

you think if I work my legs out enough I'll be able to butter my Burton Custom like that? I know its not much of a noodle but it does have some flex, what say yall? Or should I just screw it and keep my eyes open for an Artifact/WWW or something along those lines?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

dj speed said:


> Those japanese guys are awesome. Ryan Knapton is good but I find him boring to watch.


LOL! Same here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

WOW! nice finds markee. i wanna BUTTER!!!


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

dj speed said:


> Those japanese guys are awesome. Ryan Knapton is good but I find him boring to watch.


+1. He never leaves the ground and he's got the pencil style...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Enigmatic said:


> you think if I work my legs out enough I'll be able to butter my Burton Custom like that? I know its not much of a noodle but it does have some flex, what say yall? Or should I just screw it and keep my eyes open for an Artifact/WWW or something along those lines?


IMO, its not going to help much. Butters are more board and skill related than leg strength - you're not bending the board by leg strength but by body lean and balance. So a more flexible board and practice will help you more than being able to squat 500lbs.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Enigmatic said:


> you think if I work my legs out enough I'll be able to butter my Burton Custom like that? I know its not much of a noodle but it does have some flex, what say yall? Or should I just screw it and keep my eyes open for an Artifact/WWW or something along those lines?


If you weigh enough and have the skills, you can butter any board out there like that. At 300lbs, everything is a noodle. lol


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

THose vids are pretty crazy


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Watching those vids makes me wish the snow was back so I can go boarding


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

markee said:


> +1. He never leaves the ground and he's got the pencil style...


What's pencil style?


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

He stands too straight it doesnt look good.

I just find him boring cuz he looks like a robot.


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahh pencil style, standing straight, I gotcha.
Very smooth and I'm sure it takes a lot of skill to make it look so easy, but I know what you mean about it being a little boring.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

cadencesdad said:


> Awesome stuff. I still prefer to watch Ryan Knapton, as far as ground tricks.
> 
> Guy is phenominal. Smooth as butter, unreal edge control. So good, it looks fake.
> 
> YouTube - Snowboard butter flatland tricks turns carves manuals snowboarding spinning slashing snow flat ground tricks Ryan Knapton


I fell asleep half way through. Did he stop spinning and do anything at some point?


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I promise that I'm not lying when I say no. no he didn't.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

well he did have a pretty descent pipe session at the end there, shortly followed by him mildly bailing


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I fell asleep half way through. Did he stop spinning and do anything at some point?


Haaa...I shut it off half way through also.


----------



## Lousixyz (Mar 11, 2009)

DC5R said:


> Watching those vids makes me wish the snow was back so I can go boarding


Same here .... 

Those ground trick.. it's going to be some nice backyard training next winter


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 25, 2009)

i got my front side and back side tip roll down on both sides, but on my custom i don't feel like any of this is possible...just doesn't feel like theres enough flex and i feel like leaning too much puts a lot of pressure on my bindings. is this just in my head and the board and binding will be ok? i'm riding a burton custom from 2000 and cartels from 2006 for bindings


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow that video just took me back to 99.


----------



## cb1021 (Nov 21, 2010)

the style is from the soul. these guys BANG. click click clap

check out this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLLUh6-xbhM

Teruumi Fujimoto 1:35-1:45...


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I just want to do a moving tail block with my k2 www and then I'll be set for life... and get free candy for a lifetime.


----------



## SoCalRyder (Jan 27, 2011)

After i saw that video i stopped focusing on jumps and started working on board control. 

Tail block? I thought a TB was jumping/ollying onto your tail and grabbing your nose in one spot. I've always thought that what the guy is doing is a tail press (into tail rolls, butters or pretzels at times). Kinda like a manual on a skateboard or bike. Correct me if i'm wrong. I just do stuff i dont spend a lot of time figuring out what its called.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah there was one tailblock at 0:47 in that vid. as for a moving tail block, it's probably what pat moore did in this vid at 1:23.

YouTube - Tail Blocks with Pat Moore


----------



## Nixon (Oct 10, 2010)

Nig ups to anyone who can 360 a tail block xD


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

******** said:


> from what im told most japanese riders prefer flat ground tricks to the go big attitude we have here in the states. and that they mostly ride a company called 011artistic
> 
> edit: also like to add that i love this video and have been watching it at least once a day for the past 3 months


Maybe it's from cultural roots. If you look as some of these tricks they sort of resemble karate moves like spinning back kicks and combos and stuff. Maybe some early "training" or "play fighting" from watching all those violent cartoons carry over. 

I know japanese ppl are a bit shorter too on average so like Ryan Kapton looks like some tall dude and it's easier for small ppl do fast moves because of low inertia. Like how in the martial arts movies many of these karate stars that do fancy moves step on a box to "kiss the girl" and such. Think of the different in Steven Segal vs. Jean Claud Van Damn.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

DC5R said:


> IMO, its not going to help much. Butters are more board and skill related than leg strength - you're not bending the board by leg strength but by body lean and balance. So a more flexible board and practice will help you more than being able to squat 500lbs.


I think doing it at the speed these guys do it requires some "leg strength" though.

Check out this guy. At 2:39 you can see him with his shirt off. He looks like bruce lee. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIEwoQYtF8A&feature=related


----------

